# Advice on building hidden compartment in side a headboard



## cartman (Oct 1, 2012)

I am think about making a large headboard that has a lot of space inside of it and that doubles as a place to hide long guns or other valuables while out of the house

it would be about 1ft or maybe 1.6 ft across 3ft long and 4 high.
the rack that hold the rifles,pistols,ect would be on wheels and would slide to the to the left.

my questions are the following.

1.does anybody else building these?
2.can I do the wood work just using screws?
3.would you buy one?/do you think they would sell well?
4.how much do you think it would cost to build/how much do you think they would go for.

feel free to give me both barrels guys.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I don't believe you could construct a headboard with that much hidden storage that a Forest Gump burglar couldn't find. It would be pretty hard to hide one long gun or pistol in the woodwork and 4' is too little for most long guns. In todays world most people think gun safe to put their guns.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*it could be done*

But it if slides out on one side or the other you need a free access or a light end table to easily move out of the way.

The upper portion could be open behind the pillows like a shelf, but personally I would find that a problem since I like a solid back to keep the pillow in place. 
Another possibility, and I made one for a buddy, is to make a platform style bed (water bed) with hidden storage at the foot end. The end panel rotates and flips down by pushing in at the top to reveal a wide storage space. 
Thieves always go to the bedroom and look under the bed first. :laughing: Another possibility for long guns is a tall vertical space on either side to resemble a pillar which can be swung open. You just incorporate the pillar in the design of the headboard...decorative, but functional. With one on either side. you would not need as much depth.


----------



## Bower315 (Aug 31, 2012)

*Secret Compartment*

I built a bookcase headboard for my Grandaughter and made a "secret compartment" that is accessable from a door under the bottom shelf of the bookcase. Pillows hide it. It's "latched" bu a magnetic catch. I didn't want her bumping her head on a drawer pull so I drilled a 1/2" hole in the upper center of the "door". It's completely hidden (when the bed is made, Mom apprecieates that!). The only extra material needed is a shelf that is placed 15" below the obvious bookcase headboard.

Single bed is certainly not long enough for a shoulder arm but her 357 magnum is always ready!!!!!:laughing:

If it would be helpfull, i'll try to sketch the concept. Would only work with a bookcase headboard.

Good luck


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

molding frame panels and magnets.


----------



## dmike (Oct 8, 2012)

Leo G said:


> molding frame panels and magnets.


This is one of the most beautiful desks I've seen... and is going to be the inspiration for my home office desk when I get around to actually building it.

Was searching for a WW forum... browsed around, think I found a home away from home.


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

The top is 4' x 8'....it's big


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

That's a cool desk Leo. I like it.


----------



## dmike (Oct 8, 2012)

Gorgeous... much bigger than I need though. But gorgeous!

I'm looking to build something closer to maybe 6ft wide, 2ft deep. Probably 3 drawers on one side... maybe more elsewhere.


----------

